# Painted my stereo and interior trim!



## Disco89 (Mar 3, 2020)

Looks good.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

That's cool man 😎


----------



## Disco89 (Mar 3, 2020)

Did you you do the speaker trim also? Ties things together well. Will you paint it silver again if you try sell/trade in, or leave it? Some of us have done this before with Plasti Dip (I've done a blue similar to yours, and bright orange for fun) so we could easily return it to the stock look. You should be able to do a search on here for it. But yours certainly has a smoother finish than we could ever get.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks really nice.. How did you prep the surface before painting to get it that smooth and get the paint to adhere? Just paint it? or did you have to prep the plastic to get the paint to adhere?


----------



## Zachyghs03 (Mar 23, 2020)

carbon02 said:


> Looks really nice.. How did you prep the surface before painting to get it that smooth and get the paint to adhere? Just paint it? or did you have to prep the plastic to get the paint to adhere?


I just used a blue lacquer paint and that was it. No prep or anything! Pretty easy and quick


----------



## TazMania (Dec 15, 2020)

Zachyghs03 said:


> I recently used a blue lacquer spray paint to change my trim and stereo for something different. I'm so happy with how well this turned out! Just wanted to share!
> View attachment 288890
> View attachment 288890
> View attachment 288891
> ...


Where'd you get those floor mats? I wanted to paint a similar color for mine and like the matching mats


----------



## Cruzewoeisme (Jul 15, 2019)

That looks great! What was used to do this??


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Cruzewoeisme said:


> That looks great! What was used to do this??


The first sentence.


----------

